# Belly bacon, trimming the fat?



## northriver (Feb 10, 2017)

I finished my first batch of bacon last week. It turned out nice and I've already bought a second belly for another round.

This second belly has a generous layer of fat.  How much fat if any, do you guys trim off the belly?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 10, 2017)

NorthRiver said:


> I finished my first batch of bacon last week. It turned out nice and I've already bought a second belly for another round.
> 
> This second belly has a generous layer of fat.  How much fat if any, do you guys trim off the belly?


Fat or skin?

If fat, is it the loose and sticky stuff?  If so, I take all of that off.

If it's skin, some remove it before and some remove it after cure and smoke.

If it's just a lot of the normal fat from the belly, remove what you want to, but save it and make lardo or salt pork.  Lot's of other options for the leftover fat as well.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 10, 2017)

Depends on the length and width of what you buy. I cut to fit in the smoker and for slicing size. On a full slab of belly I can cut into 3 or 4 pieces. Then trim what is necessary (such as what Cranky said) and then just square things up for slicing later. I trim as little as I need to as I would rather have that in my bacon. But I do get some trim which I freeze to save for later such as for adding to a sausage grind.


----------



## northriver (Feb 10, 2017)

Its not skin. I'm assuming its just the normal layer of fat found on a belly.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 10, 2017)

Belly Bacon is ALL about the Fat! You want lean, Buckboard from the Butt or even Canadian Bacon is half the price, naturally much more lean and virtually identical in flavor. Leave the belly alone, render in the pan and save the drippings for sauteed food...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2017)

I agree with JJ on this one.

I love fatty bacon, that's what makes it crispy!

Al


----------



## daveomak (Feb 11, 2017)

.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....    Fat is where the flavor is.....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 11, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep telling my wife the same thing!  LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2017)

Yup, as above:

I just trim off any little loose pieces & leave the rest of the fat where it belongs---On the Bacon.

Also, Don't trim it square until after you smoke it. Those Bacon End Trimmings are the best part of the Bacon.

Here's a Sample:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 11, 2017)

Yep...Like ordering a Banana Split then asking other customers, " how many scoops of Ice Cream should I leave off? ":icon_eek:...JJ [emoji]128513[/emoji]


----------

